# Some Make Option not Recognized in the Apache22 Port



## tuaris (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm trying to specify make option through the command line, environmental variables, or in the /etc/make.conf file but the port is ignoring certain options.

For example, these seem to have no effect:

```
WITH_AUTH_MODULES=yes
WITH_PROXY_MODULES=yes
WITH_SSL_MODULES=yes
WITH_SUEXEC=yes
```
Yet this one seems to work fine:

```
WITH_LDAP=yes
```

To make sure nothing is overriding anything I tried:

`# make rmconfig`

This did not have any effect.  I'm not really sure what is happening.


----------



## da1 (Aug 1, 2012)

You can write an e-mail to the port maintainer (do make maintainer to get the maintainer's e-mail).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2012)

tuaris said:
			
		

> ```
> WITH_AUTH_MODULES=yes
> WITH_PROXY_MODULES=yes
> WITH_SSL_MODULES=yes
> ```


These are not valid options.



> ```
> WITH_SUEXEC=yes
> ```


This one should work.


----------



## kpa (Aug 1, 2012)

```
[root@lobo /usr/ports/www/apache22]# lsknobs 
==> www/apache22
    [KNOB]       MASTERDIR
    [KNOB]       NOPORTDOCS
    [KNOB]       WITHOUT_APACHE_OPTIONS
    [OPTION] (*) IPV6
    [KNOB]       WITHOUT_V4MAPPED
    [OPTION] (*) AUTH_DIGEST
    [KNOB]       WITH_DEBUG
    [KNOB]       WITH_DEVRANDOM
    [KNOB]       WITH_EXCEPTION_HOOK
    [KNOB]       WITH_IPV6_V6ONLY
    [OPTION]     LOG_FORENSIC
    [OPTION] (*) SSL
    [KNOB]       WITH_STATIC_SUPPORT
    [OPTION]     SUEXEC
    [OPTION]     SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT
    [OPTION]     THREADS
[root@lobo /usr/ports/www/apache22]#
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2012)

kpa's output came from ports-mgmt/lsknobs.


----------

